# Impaired Boaters Cited During Operation Dry Water Weekend



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The ODNR Division of Watercraft participated in Operation Dry Water, a nationwide crackdown to remove impaired boaters from public waterways June 22-24.More...

More...


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Way to go ODNR(they need to do more like it) and thanks Team OGf for posting that little ditty for the rest of us who missed it.
later
donm


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

I live in Pa. but I have to ask. What's up with the ODNR in Ohio this year! Sounds like they have turned into pricks. Stopping me from fishing Ohio this year.Chickencrap!!!!!!
.


----------

